# ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية و



## أبو كنانة (20 أبريل 2006)

*((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية و*

معاملة الوالدين: 
بين الديانة النصرانية
و الشريعة الإسلامية..!! 



الحمد لله وحده 

والسلام على المسيح عبده

والصلاة على من لا نبي بعده

ثم أما بعد؛


في هذا الموضوع سأذكر كيفية معاملة الإنسان لأبيه وأمه

كما جاء عند المسلمين وكما جاء عند النصارى

وسأترك التعليق للقراء المنصفين.!


معاملة الوالدين في الإسلام

( وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُوا إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً
إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاهُمَا 
فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً )1

(وَوَصَّيْنَا الإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَاناً ) 2

(وَوَصَّيْنَا الإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْناً ) 3

(وَوَصَّيْنَا الإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ ) 4



معاملة الوالدين في النصرانية

(* إن كان أحد يأتي إلي ولا يبغض أباه وأمه*
*وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته، حتى نفسه أيضاً،*
*فلا يقدر أن يكون تلميذاً* ) 5


(*فإني جئت لأفرق الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها،*
*والكنة ضد حماتها، وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته ) 6*


سأترك التعليق لكم

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..


​


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​1_ الإسراء آية: (23).
2_ الأحقاف آية: (15).
3_ العنكبوت آية: (8).
4_ لقمان آية: (14).
5_ *لوقا: ( 14/26 ).*
*6_ متى: (10/34 - 36) *


----------



## ma7aba (20 أبريل 2006)

شوفوا الجحش الجديد هذا 
احدى الوصايا العشر هي اكرم اباك وامك 
ولو عندك شوية عقل لكنت فهمت الآيات اللي ذكرتها بس شو بدنا نحكي ياحوينت المدارس والمصاري اللي اندفعة على حيطان


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (20 أبريل 2006)

*طيب ايه رأيك فى هذه الآيات :*


" اكرم أباك و أمك لكى تطول أيامك على الأرض" .

" الابن الحكيم يقبل تأديب أبيه"   ( أم 13:1)

" اسمع لأبيك الذى ولدك و لا تحتقر أمك إذا شاخت "   (أم 23:22)

" العين المستهزئة بأبيها و المحتقرة إطاعة أمها تقورها غربان الوادى و تأكلها فراخ النسر "
(أم30:17)


_*أما عن الآيات اللى  ذكرتها فهذا السؤال سألته من قبل فى موضوع آخر ... لكن من الواضح أنك بتسأل و لا تقرأ الإجابات ...*_
_*اقرأها أولا  ....*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

الاخ ابو كنافة  السوري ،   يعتقد انه يدعو الى الله 
اتخذ اسلوبا ملتويا ، مفضلا اتباع الشيطان في تعاليم الكذب 
أو تعاليم نبي الاسلام الذي حلل له الكذب في ثلاث ....


 
قال السيد المسيح ( له كل المجد ) 
الذي تقتبس من كلاما مبتورا لغرض في نفسك ...

1 حينئذ جاء الى يسوع كتبة وفريسيون الذين من اورشليم قائلين.
2 لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ.فانهم لا يغسلون ايديهم حينما ياكلون خبزا.
3 فاجاب وقال لهم وانتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
4 فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.
5 واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه.
6 فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
7 يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء قائلا.
8 يقترب اليّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.
9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
10 ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا وافهموا.
( متى 15 : 1 - 10) 

اذا السيد المسيح يؤكد على او وصايا الله باكرام الوالدين واجبة وضرورية 

ولكن ما لم تفهمه من النص ، هو مقدار محبة الله  قياسا الى  محبة الوالدين 
فالمسيح يقول ان محبة الله يجب ان تكون من كل القلب وكل الفكر وكل العقل ومن كل القدرة ( لوقا 10 : 27) 

قال يسوع يوما لاحد الشباب اتبعني ، فقال له الشاب ، انتظر حتى يموت ابي وادفنه ، قال له يسوع ( دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم ) ( لوقا 9 : 60) وقال له شاب آخر ، امهلني حتى اذهب الى اهلي واقضي معهم بعض الوقت لتوديعهم ، فقال له يسوع ( ليس احد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر الى الخلف يصلح لملكوت الله ) ( لوقا 9 : 62) 

ان معنى الكلام هو ( لاطاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق ) حتى وان كان ابوك او امك 

واظن ان هذا كان مكتوبا ايضا في القرآن ولكنك لم تضعه لئلا تكشف نفسك يا عدو الخير يا ابن ابليس ...

(وَوَصَّيْنَا الْأِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْناً وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلا تُطِعْهُمَا إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ) (العنكبوت:8) 

اما عن التفريق بين الابنة وكنتها وبين الانسان ضد ابيه ، فهذه ليست تعاليم المسيح ، وانما هي نتيجة طبيعية لمن يريد ان يتبع المسيح ، ويجد معارضة من اهله ، وهذا الامر اصبح واضحا الان ، فكل المسلمين الذين يؤمنون بالرب يسوع ، يجد معارضة من اهله ، تصل الى حرمانه من الميراث بل ومحاولة القتل او وضع السم له في الطعام ....

هل لازلت تكذب على نفسك وعلى الناس يا ابن ابليس يا عدو كل خير ؟؟؟؟
الى متى تفسد سبل الله المستقيمة 

الى متى تستمرون في هذه الطريقة الكاذبة في القص واللصق ...


----------



## SILIVIO (22 أبريل 2006)

ابن ابليس وعدو كل خير 

شفت يا محبة ليش ما بدي شارك هون ؟؟؟؟


على كل الاحوال الكلام الغير محترم لا يرد عليه يا عزيزي 

ووصفك له بالجحش لا يعني قلة الجحاش عندكم 

ولو بدك بجبلك مساطر


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

*كفيت و وفيت يا نيو مان حبيبي.... و كالعادة الاخ ابو كنانة يضع مواضيع و لا يرد عليها... لا اعرف, انت تعرفوه اكثر مني, هل هو هذا اسلوبه؟*


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (23 أبريل 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
رجاء هذا انا باحترام اطلب منك ان لا تغلط على نبي الاسلام لو سمحت ولا تغلط على ديننا تغلط علي انا لنفسي عادي  لا لا مو عادي بس لاتغلط على رسولي او ديني لو سمحت يالسيد


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بصراحه شكلك وحش وانت بتطرح موضوع وانت اساسا مش فاهم حاجه *


*ابو عكنانه*


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي الفاضل ما روك

لقد سبق وتبادلنا الحوار حول نقطة احترام كل طرف للطرف الاخر مع عدم الاساءة ، وهناك تعليمات عند التسجيل تقول ذلك .

وكانت آخر مداخلة لك في هذا الامر هو انك لن تسمع او تعمل اي اجراء بدون دليل ، وفي حالة اثبات الاساءة فسوف تحذف المداخلة فورا.

اليك الرابط الذي اتحدث عنه :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5295


ومن الملاحظ وبدلا ان يقوم العزيز محبة من الرد على موضوع الاخ ابو كنانة ، هاجمه فورا وبالاساءة لشخصه لا بل شمل كل المسلمين في هذه الشتيمة حسب النص المكبر ، فلا يعقل ان تكون الاساءة لاي مسيحي .



			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> شوفوا الجحش الجديد هذا
> احدى الوصايا العشر هي اكرم اباك وامك
> ولو عندك شوية عقل لكنت فهمت الآيات اللي ذكرتها بس شو بدنا نحكي ياحوينت المدارس والمصاري اللي اندفعة على حيطان


 

هل ننتظر منك اجراء وقائي بحذف كلام العزيز محبة ؟


بانتظار ردك


----------



## رياض (24 أبريل 2006)

العزيز ماي روك

ما زلت انتظر ردك

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> العزيز ماي روك
> 
> ما زلت انتظر ردك
> 
> تحياتي


 
you can see only the reply of Ma7abe 
but you don't see what أبو كنانة did 

???

now please let 
أبو كنانة 
defend him self 
if he can 

please let every one mind his own business


----------



## رياض (24 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> you can see only the reply of Ma7abe
> but you don't see what أبو كنانة did
> 
> ???
> ...


 

الرجاء يا عزيزي نيومان بعدم التدخل في هذا الامر  ، فكلامي هذا  موجه للاستاذ العزيز ماي روك باسمه وبشكل خاص ، فهو ليس موضوع حوار ، والاستاذ ماي روك غير عاجز عن الرد كي ترد نيابة عنه.


ثم ان ما تقوله عن ابو كنانة لا يعنيني بشيء ، فان أساء لاحد فلا اعتقد بان الادارة المشرفة ستترك الامر بدون عقاب له ، وهذا الامر لا يعطي الحق لمحبة او غيره ان يسيء للآخرين وبشكل جماعي او فردي .

عزيزي ماي روك

ما زلت بانتظار ردك

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> الرجاء يا عزيزي نيومان بعدم التدخل في هذا الامر ، فكلامي هذا موجه للاستاذ العزيز ماي روك باسمه وبشكل خاص ، فهو ليس موضوع حوار ، والاستاذ ماي روك غير عاجز عن الرد كي ترد نيابة عنه.


 
You are giving yourself the right to talk in behalf of 
ابو كنانة 

and not giving me the same right 

Can I know why ??


----------



## رياض (24 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> You are giving yourself the right to talk in behalf of
> ابو كنانة
> 
> and not giving me the same right
> ...


 

لا يا صديقي العزيز نيومان ، انا لا اتكلم نيابة عن ابو كنانة ، فانا لا اعرفه مسبقا ولا ادافع عنه طالما انني لا اعرفه.

وكما قلت لك مسبقا ، لو انه أساء لاحد وبشكل مباشر ، فالادارة لن تقبل ذلك وستتخذ العقاب المناسب بحقه.

واقبل اعتذاري ان كنت فهمت قصدي بالخطأ 

صديقي العزيز نيومان 

هل فتحت الرابط وقرأته ؟ اذا لم تفعل ذلك ، برجاء ان تدخل عليه فتعرف الموضوع الذي اتكلم عنه وهو بعيد جدا عن ابو كنانة .

تحياتي 


العزيز ماي روك.

ما زلت بانتظار ردك

تحياتي


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (24 أبريل 2006)

*أنا معك تماما أخى الكريم ... هذا الأسلوب لا يليق أبدا ...*

*لماذا لا نقنع بعضنا البعض بطريقة أكثر تحضرا بدلا من تبادل الشتائم ..؟؟!!*

:new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: 
:new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8:​


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *أنا معك تماما أخى الكريم ... هذا الأسلوب لا يليق أبدا ...*​
> 
> 
> *لماذا لا نقنع بعضنا البعض بطريقة أكثر تحضرا بدلا من تبادل الشتائم ..؟؟!!*​
> ...


 

العزيزة الرائحة الذكية

اشكرك على مداخلتك اللطيفة جدا وتفهمك لما اقوله ، فنحن لسنا في حرب الشتائم او الاساءات لبعض ، لان من يسيء للاخرين فهو اساء لنفسه اولا ، وهذا ما لا اريده هنا من الجميع .

اذا اساء شخص ما لشخص آخر او لمعتقده الديني ، فهذا يدل على شخصه فقط لانه لا يمثل باقي الاعضاء او تابعي الديانات المختلفة ، وبالتالي الاجراء هو تنبيهه بعدم التكرار او الغاء عضويته فورا وبغض النظر عن معتقده الديني ، ليبقى المنتدى نظيفا دائما من الاساءات . 


عزيزتي الرائحة الذكية


الحوار بين الاطراف المختلفة وباختلاف معتقداتهم الدينية لا يعني ان كل طرف من الاطراف يريد ان يكسب جولة او ساحة معركة ، فمن يريد ذلك ليذهب بعيدا عنا ، فنحن نتحاور من اجل الحوار البناء ، وليس لهزيمة الاخرين.

فمن يستطيع استيعاب هذا الكلام فهو مرحب به من طرفي واما من لا يستطيع فهم واستيعاب هذا الكلام ، عليه ان يبتعد عن الاساءات والفهم الخاطيء ويلقي بها خارج هذا المنتدى.

لك مني كل التحية 


:new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8:​


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

*الاخ المحبة هو مشرف, و هو مسؤل عن مواضيعه و كلامه, فأن اراد تحريره فهو المسؤل الوحيد عن تحريره, لو كان عضو عادي كان انا تصرفت*

*المهم, يا ريت نبقى بالموضوع و بلاش نشتت المصيبة الي وقع فيها ابو كنانة...*


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

العزيز ماي روك

كلامك واضح تماما ولا داعي لاي اضافات اخرى.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> العزيز ماي روك
> 
> كلامك واضح تماما ولا داعي لاي اضافات اخرى.
> 
> تحياتي


 

أكيد كلامي واضح فانا لا احب اللف و الدوران في الكلام

المهم خلونا في الموضوع رجاءا


----------



## ma7aba (25 أبريل 2006)

> العزيز ماي روك
> 
> ما زلت انتظر ردك
> 
> تحياتي


الأخ المحترم رياض 
هل تكلمت معك بطريقة سيئة 
ابو كنانة يتحفنا دائما بمواضيع لا تمت للحقيقة بصلة وفوق هذا لا يرد على الجواب بل يطرح سؤال ثاني اي مواضيعه كالجالس بقعدة كلها طرشان ماحدا بيسمع لحدا ومن شان هيك انا شتمتوا بلقب يليق به مع اني اخطأت بهذا التصرف ولكن لم اجد كلمة ابلغ بصراحة بوصف هذا المدعي لأنو حرام فكر برد أنسب من هذا الو لأنو مضيعة للوقت


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي وصديقي القديم الجديد محبة

لك مني كل المحبة يا محبة ، ولن اضيف شيئا آخر بعد المحبة يا محبة.

تحياتي


----------



## البطريق (27 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> شوفوا الجحش الجديد هذا
> احدى الوصايا العشر هي اكرم اباك وامك
> ولو عندك شوية عقل لكنت فهمت الآيات اللي ذكرتها بس شو بدنا نحكي ياحوينت المدارس والمصاري اللي اندفعة على حيطان



مش بعادة يعني يا محبة !!!  ...

لا بصراحة رد داعية دبلماسي متميز 

انا شخصيا وصلت لردك ده يا محبة ووقفت عن القراءة 


شكرا


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*خليك في الموضوع البطريق و بلاش النط... اسم على مسمى...*


----------



## رونالد مكتونتى (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*

الم يكرم المسيح العذارء مريم فى الثلاثين عاما التى قضاة على الارض 
اذا كانت المسيحية تعامل الاعداء كاحباء فكيف ستعامل الاهل 
ولكن عندما يكون الامر متعلق باللةفلن يتبع احد والدية بلا اللة
الا يوجد اباء وامهات غير متدينن ماذا تفعل تتبعهم ام تتبع اللة هذا موقف المسيح ليس الا
واجعلنى اطلبك ولا اطلب شى سواك يااا  اللة
ايعقل ان المسيح منبع الحنان والحب الذى ملا العالم باسرة لايحب اباة وامة ولا يحترمهم ولا يكرمهم 
لقد احب الاعداء من صلبة غفرلة .
ارجو عدم التكلم عن قلة المحبة بالمسيحية لان المسيحية دين المحبة والحب  اللة محبة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*

انا اسف اذا اجيب ايات من القران ولكن لتوضيح الموضوع للمسلم ما يقصده المسيح 

وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ 0 وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ عَلى أَن تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (سورة لقمان14و15)

هنا القران يقول لا تطيع الوالدين اذا حاولو ان يجعلك تشرك بالله.. هل معنى هذا ان القران يامر بعدم اطاعت الوالدين ؟



المسيح يريد ان يطاع اكثر من اي شخص بالعالم​


----------



## enass (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية و*

*اما هذه فهي بعض الايات التي تدل على ان المسيح امر باكرام الوالدين والطاعة التامة لهم:

اكرم أباك و أمك لكى تطول أيامك على الأرض" .

" الابن الحكيم يقبل تأديب أبيه" ( أم 13:1)

" اسمع لأبيك الذى ولدك و لا تحتقر أمك إذا شاخت " (أم 23:22)

" العين المستهزئة بأبيها و المحتقرة إطاعة أمها تقورها غربان الوادى و تأكلها فراخ النسر "
(أم30:17)

اما بالنسبة لبعض الايات التي عليها اشكال فأليك تفسيرها (وصدقني راح تفهمها اذا قمت الغشاء من عيونك وتلك الغيمة السوداء):

إن كان أحد يأتي إلي ولا يبغض أباه وأمه
وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته، حتى نفسه أيضاً،
فلا يقدر أن يكون تلميذاً
المسيحية الحقيقة هي تسليم كل شيء الى الرب يسوع

ونذكر هنا قول المسيح ما ينفع الانسان لو ربحا كل العالم وخسر نفسة

فا ما الفرق اذا بين الذي ييذل نفسه ويهبها للوطن او لرسالة معينة كالغناء او السياية او او او وبين الذي يهب نفسه للمسيح من الذي له حق الاولوية؟؟!!

الا تقاتلون انتم باسم الله وتفجروا انفسكم لاجله وتنسون ان لكم عائلة واخوة؟؟
ولكن هنا لا يقول لنا المسيح ان نقاتل او نحارب !!

ولا تنسى ايضا قال المسيح ( ان اراد احد ان يأتي ورائي فالينكر نفسه. متى) لا تنسى ان تذكرها بمنتديات دينية اخرى ان كانت مسيحية او اسلامية لتدل على جهلك)

وقال ايضا فماذا يعوزني بعد؟ قال له يسوع : إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط الفقراء ، فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعال واتبعني، (لكن الشاب الصالح) مضى حزيناً، لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرةً .

لاتهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون ، ولا للجسد بما تلبسون ، الحياة أفضل من الطعام ، والجسد أفضل من اللباس، تأملوا الغربان إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ، وليس لها مخدع ولا مخزن ، والله يقوتها ... تأملوا الزنابق كيف تنمو لا تتعب ولا تغزل ... فلا تطلبوا أنتم ما تأكلون وما تشربون ، ولا تقلقوا ... بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله ، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم " ( لوقا 12/22 - 31 ) .

اتمنى ان يكون قد وصل المعنا لان جميع هذه الايات تدعمها ان فهمتها.

اما عن هذه الاية فقد مللنا من شرحها 
فإني جئت لأفرق الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها،
والكنة ضد حماتها، وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*

+++ السؤال الأصلى كان عن الآية : [ من يأتى إلىَّ ولا يبغض أباه وأمه ... حتى نفسه ، حتى نفسه ، حتى نفسه أيضاً ، لا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذاً ] 
++++++ ومعذرة لتكرار عبارة  " حتى نفسه " فإنها توضح المقصود  من الآية :- وهو عدم  إكرام أى أحد ، حتى نفس الإنسان ، أكثر من طاعة وصية السيد المسيح ، النابعة من محبته محبة مطلقة . فلا نسترضى علاقات القـُربىَ على حساب الحق ، ولا ننصر القريب على حساب الحق ، بل ويؤكد على أن ذلك المبدأ يشمل الإنسان ذاته ، فلا ينتصر لنفسه على حساب الحق ، مثلما يقول المثل الشعبى الأصيل : " أنا أقول الحق ولو على رقبتى " .
++++++ والسؤال الثانى -- عن تفريق الإنسان عن أهل بيته -- يحمل نفس المعنى ، وهو إكرام الله أكثر من الناس ، فلا نتبعهم فى دينهم الخاطئ ، مثلما هو مكتوب : [ ينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس ]
++++++++ مع التنويه إلى أننا --عندما نختلف مع أى أحد -- لا نسيخدم  وسائلاً شريرة ولاعنيفة ، بل يجب أن يكون الهدف مقدساً ، والوسيلة ، كذلك ، مقدسة . فالمسيحية ترفض مبدأ : " الغاية تبرر الوسيلة  " , وترفض مبدأ : " تحليل الشر فى بعض الأحوال " ، بل نلتزم بالخير ولو على حساب مصلحتنا ، مثلما سبق وأوضحنا فى شرح الآية السابقة .


----------



## ra.mi62 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*




> المحبة بالمسيحية لان المسيحية دين المحبة والحب اللة محبة


 
فعلا عدم التكلم عن دين المسيحية لان الدين السيحية هو دين المحبة


وان السيد المسيح 
قد كانت احدى وصاياه العشر اكرم اباك وامك
فكيف ايها المسلمون تنكرون هذا 
وكيف تنكرون ان لايوجد محبة عند السيد المسيح
حيث انه  وهو على الصليب طلب من الرب ان يغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ما يفعلون
فكيف تنكرون ذلك
وايضا شفى الاعمى اما محمد قد احتقر الاعمى وانا لا اريد الخروج عن الموضوع 
فكيف للسيد المسيح ​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية و*

قال المسيح : امي واخوتي الذين يحفظون وصايياي ويعملون بها..........


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية و*

+++ إسمحوا لى بنقطة صغيرة ، وهى أن المكرَّس للعمل الإلهى ، يكون مثل المتجند لله . فيصبح الشعب جميعاً -- بالنسبة له -- على قدم المساواة ، فلا يختص الأهل بأى تميزات :

+++ ولأن السيد المسيح عالم بنفسه ، منذ طفولته ، ففى سن الطفولة ، عنما بحثت عنه السيدة العذراء والقديس يوسف ، فوجداه يحاجج العلماء فى الهيكل ، فإنه قال  :- [ ينبغى أن أكون فيما لأبى ]  ، أى أنه مخصص ومكرَّس لهذا العمل . ++  ومع ذلك ، فإن الإنجيل إهتم بتوضيح أنه : [ كان خاضعاً لهما ] ، أى أنه يجمع بين الأمرين : عدم إهمال الحقوق الواجبة ، بجانب تكريسه للعمل العام .
+++ ونفس الأمر نجده فى الآباء الكهنة والرهبان ، كمكرسين للعمل الإلهى . 
++ فالكاهن ، تشترط الكنيسة -- قبل شرطنته ، أى وضع اليد عليه  -- أن توافق زوجته ، على هذا الوضع الجديد الصعب ، إذ ستصبح الخدمة هى الأولوية المطلقة له ، وعلى زوجته أن تعينه فى تلك المأمورية الصعبة ، بكامل رضاها ، فطلبات الخدمة قبل طلباتها .
+++ وأما الراهب ، فيشترطون عليه موافقة أهله أولاً ، لأنه لن يصبح -- فيما بعد -- ملكاً لهم ، بل لخدمة الله .


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*

في انجيل البشير متىالاصحاح 5 :43  قال المسيح سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك اما انا فاقول لكم احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنو الى مبغضيكم صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم لكي تكونو ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات .....     اذا كان المسيح يوصينا بالاشرار والخطاه فكم ستكون توصيته بالوالدين و محبة الوالدين التي هيه الوصيه الرابعه التي لقنها رب الكون لنبيه موسى على جبل سيناء


----------



## المسلم العربي (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*

شكرا لابو كنانة و تعقيبا على نيومان القائل بان المسلمين يضطهدون من يؤمن بالمسيح 
ان المسلمين يؤمنون بالمسيح كرسول


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*



المسلم العربي قال:


> شكرا لابو كنانة و تعقيبا على نيومان القائل بان المسلمين يضطهدون من يؤمن بالمسيح
> ان المسلمين يؤمنون بالمسيح كرسول


 
و احنا مالنا؟


----------



## Basilius (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((((( معاملة الوالدين: بين الديانة النصرانية*

القسم هذة الايام اضحى مكانا للمشاركات الغير حوارية اما سلامات او تشكرات او طلبات 
هذا القسم مخصص للحوار في المسيحيات فقط لا غير 
وهذا تنبية للاعضاء الجدد 

يغلق مؤقتا


----------

